# Albright Ships



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there any one else out there who sailed on the Albright and Wilson liquid phosphorus carriers between 1977 - 1987, if so get in touch

Wally


----------



## coull1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sailed on Pioneer May74to April75.


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

coull1 said:


> Sailed on Pioneer May74to April75.


Joined Pioneer as second mate Jan 1977, and spent next ten years there, don't know who you sailed with, Capt Wood died in 1984, Mike Rossiter in late 80's early 90's don't know if Capt Kitch is still around if he is he will be in his eighties, who else would you know

Wally h


----------



## pillhobbler (Oct 28, 2007)

I can remember both the albright ship in portishead dock when they were in use and laid up when i was a boy.
I live in Pill which is just down the road from Portishead docks which is now a marina...


----------



## blindcambo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi wally if you were the second mate then I sailed with you from 80-84
Hope all is well with you and your family.

Chris cambridge


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

blindcambo said:


> Hi wally if you were the second mate then I sailed with you from 80-84
> Hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> Chris cambridge


Yes I am Chris all is well Hope same with you 

Wally


----------



## John Glover (Jun 21, 2008)

Sailed on the Explorer and Pioneer as elect. in 1970. Capt Wood was on the Pioneer at that time. Sorry to hear he has passed the bar.
regards
john glover


----------



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

Did 3 trips from Portishead to Boca Grande in Florida from August 1963 until Feb 1964 with Captain Bristow and Capt Kitch (Hull) long before your time as Radio Officer. What a rollercoaster ride.Best wishes Cyril Hamill


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Cyril, i email a guy who was on Arthur Albright in 1964 that went to Boca Grande. His name is Guil Caple. Also sailed with a guy called Wally Green (later a bosun on Avenue ships)who was on same ship. Dave


----------



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave but cant remember the names,too long ago.


----------



## briandurham (Feb 22, 2009)

Earlier than your enquiry but...... I was on the maiden voyage on the Arthur Albright in 1961 as Radio Officer. Bit of a cock-up - a special terminal was built at Portishead for the Arthur Albright but the ship could only get over the bar on spring tides ! We used to offload half the cargo of (dry) phosphate at Barry Docks, and finish the unloading at Portishead. I did 3 trips. If I remember correctly the old man was Capt Bristow. Rgds


----------

